# Corrupted picture files



## trwtrw (May 11, 2005)

I have A file folder that I've scanned hundreds of pre-1900 family photos into. Somehow four of the pictures have been corrupted. When I set the view to thumbnail in Widow XP I get the thumbnail picture view on all pictures exept these four. On the four I only get the JPEG or TIFF icon. They still maintain their file size, but they cannot be opened or previewed. I can't delete them either by right clicking or dragging to the trash. I wanted to burn the Picture file to disc and the only way I could do it was to "select all" and then unselect the four. I've moved the good pictures to a new folder, but now I am left with a folder with four undeletable pictures in an undeletable file folder. I can't delete the pictures or the folder. Does anyone have any ideas ?


----------



## I Fix 4 U (Jul 19, 2004)

Have you tried opening the pictures with a program like irfanview?


----------



## acraftylady (Jan 22, 2003)

If you just want to delete those 4 pictures try rebooting the computer first or try deleting from safe mode. If that doesn't work then I have heard that 
Move On Boot will get rid of stuborn files.


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Dr Delete does the job too---


----------



## Saxon (Jul 2, 2005)

Try this free program to recover the pic files, some users report excellent results.

http://www.snapfiles.com/get/pcinspector.html


----------



## md2lgyk (Jul 3, 2003)

Another vote for PC Inspector. It was able to recover some photos from a camera card after my professional photograper son-in-law couldn't. Awesome program, and the price is right.


----------

